# Rapha Let Down



## Llan Giant (16 Dec 2013)

Does any one else have a problem with the new Rapha 'named' long sleeve jersey? Rapha advertised this back in September not saying that it would not be delivered until December in the online shop. Not only this, I received an email to say it was going to be even later than originally planned. You could not cancel the order or do anything about it. Contacting customer service had a response of 15% off. On replying to complain that I had to spend to feel happier with the service, nothing apart from a response saying that the customer services person had to speak to a manager. This was 9th Dec. I have spent well over £1500 with Rapha over the last 12 months and have believed to this point that they really care about the customer. Has anyone else had a bad experience like this?? Is it time to drop Rapha and buy other quality goods?


----------



## jowwy (16 Dec 2013)

i bought the same jersey - and see no reason to complain. original delivery date was first week december (_* as stated within the description section of the jersey in the online shop*_) and it arrived in the 2nd week, but i was informed by email that this would happen, so i wasnt concerned.

The jersey is superb quality and exactly what ordered. i have also spent with the region of 1k with rapha in the last 4/5months and can't fault any of their products, delivery or service.

Also on my first purchase i received a free muset which i use for taking files too and from the office.


----------



## amaferanga (16 Dec 2013)

What the hell are you guys doing with all your cycling clothes to need to spend over a grand in just a few months? That's crazy.


----------



## jowwy (16 Dec 2013)

amaferanga said:


> What the hell are you guys doing with all your cycling clothes to need to spend over a grand in just a few months? That's crazy.


two rapha jackets cost nearly £500 add to that a jersey or two, couple of t-shirts, cap, neck gater, bib longs and socks and there is the 1k


----------



## jayonabike (16 Dec 2013)

amaferanga said:


> What the hell are you guys doing with all your cycling clothes to need to spend over a grand in just a few months? That's crazy.


*sigh* Here we go again.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2013)

amaferanga said:


> What the hell are you guys doing with all your cycling clothes to need to spend over a grand in just a few months? That's crazy.




Some people have a natural aversion to Aldi and Lidl.


----------



## jowwy (16 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Some people have a natural aversion to Aldi and Lidl.


i just like nice things - but i also use aldi ski gloves - lot warmer than my castelli ones


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> i just like nice things - but i also use aldi ski gloves - lot warmer than my castelli ones




Don't worry Jowwy, I include myself in my quote.


----------



## jayonabike (16 Dec 2013)

I'm rather proud of the fact I've never set foot in a Lidl/Aldi.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Dec 2013)

jayonabike said:


> I'm rather proud of the fact I've never set foot in a Lidl/Aldi.


Nothing wrong with iceland


----------



## vickster (16 Dec 2013)

I bought a few cycling things in lidl when I first joined CC, frankly they were all c**p and have been worn once if at all! 

Not that I have ever bought anything from Rapha or Assos either  . I get the mid range stuff on sale mostly


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (16 Dec 2013)

Really don't like the rapha stuff myself, the products are not clever and do not push clothing design and technology. Much prefer Castelli and ASSOS kit


----------



## Dusty Bin (16 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Some people have a natural aversion to Aldi and Lidl.



There's a huge area of 'middle ground' in between Aldi/Lidl and Rapha - that's where the sensible money usually goes. A grand in five months on cycling clothes - I don't think I've spent a grand in 20 years....


----------



## midliferider (16 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> two rapha jackets cost nearly £500 add to that a jersey or two, couple of t-shirts, cap, neck gater, bib longs and socks and there is the 1k


Your bike is? just curious.


----------



## vickster (16 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> There's a huge area of 'middle ground' in between Aldi/Lidl and Rapha - that's where the sensible money usually goes. A grand in five months on cycling clothes - I don't think I've spent a grand in 20 years....



I spent double that on a 2 week holiday, the clothing would have lasted longer (well not perhaps than the weight gained on said holiday) 

My preferred brands are now altura, gore, pearl Izumi, sugoi and sportful, all of which have pieces that fit me. I don't think I have yet spent more than £100 on one item however


----------



## Dusty Bin (16 Dec 2013)

vickster said:


> I spent double that on a 2 week holiday, the clothing would have lasted longer (well not perhaps than the weight gained on said holiday)
> 
> My preferred brands are now altura, gore, pearl Izumi, sugoi and sportful, all of which have pieces that fit me. I don't think I have yet spent more than £100 on one item however



I meant 'I don't think I've spent a grand on cycling kit' in that time - obviously I've bought other stuff that cost over a grand from time to time...


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (17 Dec 2013)

midliferider said:


> Your bike is? just curious.



Giant SL Advanced.... There is a thread about warranty issues with it.


----------



## amaferanga (17 Dec 2013)

jayonabike said:


> I'm rather proud of the fact I've never set foot in a Lidl/Aldi.



Why would you be proud of that?


----------



## amaferanga (17 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Some people have a natural aversion to Aldi and Lidl.



The only Aldi clothing I have are baselayers that are superb. I own one Rapha jersey (Christmas present) that is very average. 

Most of my cycle clothing is top quality stuff by Santini, Castelli and Craft that can be bought for peanuts compared to Rapha stuff. My only real extravagance is a Castelli Gabba jersey, but even that was cheap compared to Rapha.

You can buy equivalent or better quality stuff for less than half of Rapha prices, so why pay so much for dull looking Rapha gear? I don't get it.


----------



## screenman (17 Dec 2013)

Choice, what a wonderful thing that is.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Dec 2013)

Llan Giant said:


> Does any one else have a problem with the new Rapha 'named' long sleeve jersey? Rapha advertised this back in September not saying that it would not be delivered until December in the online shop. Not only this, I received an email to say it was going to be even later than originally planned. You could not cancel the order or do anything about it. Contacting customer service had a response of 15% off. On replying to complain that I had to spend to feel happier with the service, nothing apart from a response saying that the customer services person had to speak to a manager. This was 9th Dec. I have spent well over £1500 with Rapha over the last 12 months and have believed to this point that they really care about the customer. Has anyone else had a bad experience like this?? Is it time to drop Rapha and buy other quality goods?



As previously stated, the item description stated that it was not going to be available until the first week of December so you didn't read the description properly; but if that is the case, I have no idea why you waited between then and now to email them if delivery had not been made.

The fact that you have spent £1500 with them has nothing to do with the situation, you're not going to get preferential treatment; my view of Rapha is that they do seem to appear to care about their customers and their products, but as with all businesses things sometimes go wrong - you seem very quick to want to drop them on one bad experience, maybe you are more caught up in the brand than the quality of the product as I'm fairly sure if I had found kit which I thought was genuinely better than all others that I'd stick with it despite one slight issue with customer service.

As for spending that amount of money, fire on...if you have the money, feel free to spend it however you wish.


----------



## jowwy (17 Dec 2013)

midliferider said:


> Your bike is? just curious.





Mr Haematocrit said:


> Giant SL Advanced.... There is a thread about warranty issues with it.


its a sabbath aspire titanium with full 105 groupset and wheels that arent allowed to be mentioned.


----------



## jowwy (17 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> There's a huge area of 'middle ground' in between Aldi/Lidl and Rapha - that's where the sensible money usually goes. A grand in five months on cycling clothes - I don't think I've spent a grand in 20 years....


ive spent a lot more than that, but this thread is about rapha clothing.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (17 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Giant SL Advanced.... There is a thread about warranty issues with it.



Just for clarity .. The original poster has a Giant... Jowwy owns high quality Tin with outstanding wheels

Serves me right for checking the forums while Im half awake


----------



## jowwy (17 Dec 2013)

amaferanga said:


> so why pay so much for dull looking Rapha gear? I don't get it.


Personally i don't think the gear looks dull - most if not all of my rapha gear is team sky, as i'm a team sky fan boy, but i'm not a full team kit w***er as i only wear their jersey and not the jersey, bibs, baselayer, socks, helmet, gloves etc like some people

but i do have a few of the team sky jerseys, softshell, race cape etc - but its never worn all at the same time.

As for spending 1k on clothing in the past 4/5months i suppose its all relative really - most people spend more than that on alcohol and cigarettes, but you don't see people moaning and complaining about that as much as people complain about the cost of clothing, bikes and equipment.


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Dec 2013)

So, we are doing this again...


----------



## jowwy (17 Dec 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> So, we are doing this again...


it certainly looks like it mate


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Dec 2013)

It's definitely winter then...


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2013)

To be honest, I'm not a Rapha man.
My kit of choice is Shutt VR, not cheap but not as expensive as Rapha either.


----------



## jowwy (17 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> To be honest, I'm not a Rapha man.
> My kit of choice is Shutt VR, not cheap but not as expensive as Rapha either.


nice looking kit


----------



## fossyant (17 Dec 2013)

Back to customer service. If the advert said December, and it arrived a little late, oh well. If something says it won't be out for a while, I'll usually buy something else.


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Dec 2013)

I've got a Rapha cap - all black, understated. Must say it's rather good. But then, it was a freebie .


----------



## jowwy (17 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> Back to customer service. If the advert said December, and it arrived a little late, oh well. If something says it won't be out for a while, I'll usually buy something else.


to be honest tho fossy it was a few days at the most - my email said it would arrive monday 16th and i got it thursday 12th

the original description said it would be delivered early december if i remember correctly


----------



## fossyant (17 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> to be honest tho fossy it was a few days at the most - my email said it would arrive monday 16th and i got it thursday 12th
> 
> the original description said it would be delivered early december if i remember correctly


 
I was referring to the OP. If you are happy to wait till December then that's fine, the OP was aware of this, so if it's a week late, no big deal. So Rapha haven't exactly failed their customer service at all.

_"Rapha advertised this back in September not saying that it would not be delivered until December in the online shop"_

_And it was ! _


----------



## jowwy (17 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> I was referring to the OP. If you are happy to wait till December then that's fine, the OP was aware of this, so if it's a week late, no big deal. So Rapha haven't exactly failed their customer service at all.
> 
> _"Rapha advertised this back in September not saying that it would not be delivered until December in the online shop"_
> 
> _And it was ! _


not in my eyes no - but we are all different i suppose


----------



## User169 (17 Dec 2013)

Rapha customer service has been fine for me the only time I've had a problem. I let some gift vouchers go past the use by date, but they honoured them no questions asked.


----------



## fossyant (17 Dec 2013)

It's only a jersey though ! Not a deal breaker like a missing bike or owt !


----------



## 400bhp (17 Dec 2013)

Christ.

Me me me


----------



## BRounsley (17 Dec 2013)

I was shipped a rain jacket without the little bag. A couple of emails later I was given a 20% off voucher which I was happy with. I found the customer service decent but it has a small company feel about it. I think this is good and bad.

Maybe it’s because I’m a survivor of the shell suite generation, but one mans dull is another mans classic design.

The clothes aren’t made of unicorn tears so it’s up to an individual to justify the cost over quality. I acquired a DHB merino base layer, it is nowhere near as good as my Rapha ones and at 2/3 the price I believe the DHB top is poor value and the more expensive Rapha are good value for money.


----------



## John Shingler (17 Dec 2013)

I get my mum to knit my gear.


----------



## Leodis (17 Dec 2013)

Team kit next season with a hint of DHB and team Wiggle Honda.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (17 Dec 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> I've got a Rapha cap - all black, understated. Must say it's rather good. But then, it was a freebie .


a clubmate of mine was wearing one when his steerer tube snapped, sending him into a rather nasty crash.

all he was worried about was the whereabouts of the rapha casquette…


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Some people have a natural aversion to Aldi and Lidl.


Snob


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> Snob




Quite right


----------



## Peteaud (17 Dec 2013)

Each to their own, how people spend their hard earned is up to them imho.

for me altura and Pearl mostly but i have some lidl gloves that are ok.


----------



## vickster (17 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> I meant 'I don't think I've spent a grand on cycling kit' in that time - obviously I've bought other stuff that cost over a grand from time to time...


I was putting the grand on cycling gear into positive perspective, given money that can be easily spent on a two week holiday (oh and that was just me, no family)


----------



## jowwy (17 Dec 2013)

vickster said:


> I was putting the grand on cycling gear into positive perspective, given money that can be easily spent on a two week holiday (oh and that was just me, no family)


you don't need to justify your answer vickster - you earnt it, you spend it


----------



## Cycleops (17 Dec 2013)

400bhp said:


> Christ.
> 
> Me me me



Does He use Rapha gear?


----------



## RedRider (17 Dec 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Does He use Rapha gear?


40 shekels?? You can get an aldi crown of thorns for a couple drachma. Bit prickly against the skin tho.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Dec 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Does He use Rapha gear?



No, the Emperor does though. New clothes innit.


----------



## jayonabike (17 Dec 2013)

If the Emperor paid for it himself why should we give a f**k


----------



## 400bhp (17 Dec 2013)

Oooohh touchy.


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2013)

jayonabike said:


> If the Emperor paid for it himself why should we give a f**k


You wont win with this some of this lot jay - too jealous beyond belief


----------



## Dusty Bin (18 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> You wont win with this some of this lot jay - too jealous beyond belief



Jealous of you because you have Rapha gear?


----------



## Cycleops (18 Dec 2013)

I am not familiar with the Rapha brand and will probably never buy their products but remember, nobody ever regretted buying quality.


----------



## Dusty Bin (18 Dec 2013)

Cycleops said:


> I am not familiar with the Rapha brand and will probably never buy their products but remember, nobody ever regretted buying quality.



I did. A few years ago I spent £130 on a 'quality' Giordana winter jacket - top of their range. Beautifully made and high quality stuff, but probably the worst winter jacket I have ever worn. I have a couple of Lusso Windtex jackets (both less than £50 from Ebay) which are actually significantly better.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Dec 2013)

why do people happy to spend top dollar on top quality always assume jealousy is the root of other people saying that they don't?


----------



## Peteaud (18 Dec 2013)

Top dollar does not always mean top quality.

Is rapha gear really worth the cash, in my opinion no, but if you have the cash, and want to spend it on top designer branding why not.

Oh, and you lot in your posh Aldi and Lidl stuff, you make me sick, i get my unbranded tat from jumble sales


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2013)

Strange how nobody cares about how much people spend on their bikes - but as soon as rapha is mentioned, you getting more people biting than a chihuahua chasing a postman


----------



## RedRider (18 Dec 2013)

I have some Rapha jeans which I'm sure is the affectation of affectations. they're ace. very comfortable and practical to wear all day from commute to commute, fit like a glove and if they last 2.5 times as long as a regular pair of jeans - and I think they will - will turn out to be the best value item of clothing I own.


----------



## Peteaud (18 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> Strange how nobody cares about how much people spend on their bikes - but as soon as rapha is mentioned, you getting more people biting than a chihuahua chasing a postman



And i bet said pedigree mutt has a rapha doggie coat on as well


----------



## Dusty Bin (18 Dec 2013)

Nine years ago, they didn't exist. But reading their website, you could be forgiven for thinking that they invented cycling. I'm sure some people do think that. Nuff said. Anyway, always a good excuse to post this...

http://internationale.teamjva.com/


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2013)

Peteaud said:


> And i bet said pedigree mutt has a rapha doggie coat on as well


nope - my dog has his own coat - its called fur


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Nine years ago, they didn't exist. But reading their website, you could be forgiven for thinking that they invented cycling. I'm sure some people do think that. Nuff said. Anyway, always a good excuse to post this...
> 
> http://internationale.teamjva.com/


nine years ago quite a few things didn't exist - whats your point???


----------



## RedRider (18 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Nine years ago, they didn't exist. But reading their website, you could be forgiven for thinking that they invented cycling. I'm sure some people do think that. Nuff said. Anyway, always a good excuse to post this...
> 
> http://internationale.teamjva.com/


their brand identity is a bit cringe to me. my jeans have a panel sewn on the inside....'Fumer' and a homoerotic paragraph about how the hard men of cycling used to enjoy a smoke between their lips. I lower the hi vis turn ups on them so the rapha branding doesn't show when I go into the lbs lest they judge me a twat based on my choice of jean. I'll probably get over this in time. Lovely jean
.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> nine years ago quite a few things didn't exist - *whats your point???*



That their brand identity is misleading?


----------



## Dusty Bin (18 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> nine years ago quite a few things didn't exist - whats your point???



Have another read - the context is set out in the first sentence, with the point being made in the second sentence. Good luck with that.


----------



## Dusty Bin (18 Dec 2013)

RedRider said:


> their brand identity is a bit cringe to me. my jeans have a panel sewn on the inside....'Fumer' and a homoerotic paragraph about how the hard men of cycling used to enjoy a smoke between their lips. I lower the hi vis turn ups on them so the rapha branding doesn't show when I go into the lbs lest they judge me a twat based on my choice of jean. I'll probably get over this in time. Lovely jean
> .



The only person I know who wears Rapha gear is sponsored by them - and Rapha is pulling out of that deal at the end of 2014, so as far as I'm concerned they are fair game again..


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2013)

@Rob3rt 
but isn't that what everybody does to sell their brand - make people believe they are the best of whats available and that you need their product.

@everybodyelse
companies have been doing that for years. We as humans are all different, we enjoy different things, are attracted to different types of people, shop in different stores etc etc if we didn't the world would be a very boring place to live.

If you want something and you can afford it, buy it, if you don't like it, don't buy it - but don't condemn the person that decides to buy it, just cause you don't like it.

Is rapha a top quality product - in many peoples eyes YES, in some peoples eyes NO. But the same could be said about most products sold within the open market place.


----------



## potsy (18 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Jealous of you because you have Rapha gear?


I'm burning all my none rapha gear right now, I feel such a loser for even considering wearing anything else


----------



## Peteaud (18 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> I'm burning all my none rapha gear right now, I feel such a loser for even considering wearing anything else



So you are so posh that you use Rapha gear as firelighters, ...... Respect 

.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> Strange how nobody cares about how much people spend on their bikes - but as soon as rapha is mentioned, you getting more people biting than a chihuahua chasing a postman


maybe people can more easily recognise the performance and practicality benefits that the build quality & componenatry differential between a supermarket bike and a Pinarello or between a Chinese Brompton and a West London Brompton than between different brands of jumper  (light hearted observation)

and to be fair there's threads bemoaning silly priced bikes and rafts of advice suggesting affordable bikes over the cream of the crop when people ask. You just don't get many I've bought a Dogma threads for people to Chihuahua on.


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> maybe people can more easily recognise the performance and practicality benefits that the build quality & componenatry differential between a supermarket bike and a Pinarello or between a Chinese Brompton and a West London Brompton than between different brands of jumper  (light hearted observation)
> 
> and to be fair there's threads bemoaning silly priced bikes and rafts of advice suggesting affordable bikes over the cream of the crop when people ask. You just don't get many I've bought a Dogma threads for people to Chihuahua on.


theres also loads of advice and people saying buy the best you can afford.


----------



## Dusty Bin (18 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> theres also loads of advice and people saying buy the best you can afford.



The trick is understanding that the 'best' is not necessarily the 'most expensive'...


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> The trick is understanding that the 'best' is not necessarily the 'most expensive'...


whether its the best or not is upto the person who's buying it - one man's best is another man's crap


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2013)

Rapha is the new burberry !!

I'll stick with Specialized, Pearl Izumi, Altura, Lusso, Decathlon and Aldi ! And deffo nothing with 'sky' written on it !


----------



## AndyRM (18 Dec 2013)

This is quite a good article on the love/hate relationship some seem to have with Rapha:

http://www.theguardian.com/environment/bike-blog/2013/mar/27/city-cycling-fashion-rapha-bike-blog

I especially like the only comment on the end.


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> Rapha is the new burberry !!
> 
> I'll stick with Specialized, Pearl Izumi, Altura, Lusso, Decathlon and Aldi ! And deffo nothing with 'sky' written on it !


and that is your right as the person buying said items - i'll stick with rapha, gore, sportful and northwave


----------



## musa (18 Dec 2013)

once again.......:sigh:


----------



## Dusty Bin (18 Dec 2013)

AndyRM said:


> I especially like the only comment on the end.



The comment on the end is difficult to argue with, as the business does seem to be successful. I believe the founders are both ex marketing/branding professionals, which says a lot. I do wonder whether the brand would have had as much success if they had started 20 years ago, when the MAMIL brigade were still busy playing golf.


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2827724, member: 45"]Then you have to accept that some may think it a bit daft that people pay a badge premium when they see that equivalents (on their terms) are cheaper.

I scoff at my close relative who won't walk within 10 metres of a Skoda but will happily drive a VW.[/quote]
and i'm not ridiculing them for thinking that in the same way as they ridicule the ones who purchase said items.

the thing is User i have an open mind to purchases - theres a lot on here that don't and think that only their opinion counts - i've seen so many threads on here about buying the best you can afford, buy cheap buy twice etc etc etc and thats from the same people that ridicule others for buying expensive gear......

so which side of the fence do these people fall - buy cheap buy twice or don't buy expensive gear cause we think its daft...............


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2827749, member: 45"]Those aren't the two sides of the fence. It's a many walled garden. Jump over one wall and you're in there with those who pick an item over another purely because of the label and the identity they see that label as bringing.[/quote]
thats very true - but please, if people choose that item don't ridicule them for that chose ( and i'm not saying you are in anyway) 

what i'm saying is that we all have a choice on what we buy and pay for - some like specialized bikes ( over priced for the spec) some like giant ( best bike for 1k, so they say ) others like steel, titanium, plastic etc etc but its their choice and they shouldn't be ridiculed for making that choice.

i choose to buy some rapha items, ive also got castelli, northwave, sportful, dhb, mavic - i buy it, cause i like it, not because of the label it carries or the identity it brings or the fact its expensive so must be the best ( i've never said that either). Its just that that's what i chose to buy - END OF


----------



## Doc333 (18 Dec 2013)

I've watched this post develop all week, and can't believe something so minor can cause some people so many problems. I'm new to this site and one thing I discovered early on was the amount of friendliness, good natured banter, great helpful advice etc. Thats until a thread like this seems to make some people so irate ....

My take for what it's worth, is that when I played football I had the best boots I could afford. When I did a lot of camping and high alpine walking, I had the best performance equipment I could get my hands on, and Berghuas wasn't on that list because their gortex wasn't good enough. My clothing in those days was Lowe Alpine, Think Pink, Marmott, Columbia etc, etc, etc. When I started playing golf I had the best equipment I could afford and today use Miura Japanes forged irons. Had them for years and will never have to replace them unlike many golfers who change equipment every couple of years.

I was recently given 2 Rapha winter base layers, and I have to say that these are better made, exremeley comfortabe, great fitting tops, but they actually do work better than any other base player I've had in the past. I checked into Rapha because I had never heard of them before, and the stuff looks pricey but by all accounts the stuff is well made and long lasting. I have not read many bad reviews about their products from people who have bought them?


----------



## Dusty Bin (18 Dec 2013)

Rapha stuff may well be 'well-made and long-lasting' - but I think the point people are making is that lots of other stuff is also 'well-made and long-lasting'..............and about half the price of the Rapha stuff........


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> *Rapha stuff may well be 'well-made and long-lasting'* - but I think the point people are making is that lots of other stuff is also 'well-made and long-lasting'..............and about half the price of the Rapha stuff........



Aye and it probably is, but technology wise, they don't appear to be on the cutting edge, whereas other brands running at similar price points are! It tends to be on this count that I have not yet bought anything made by Rapha.

Other people see things differently, they can do as they wish. I know people who like Rapha kit, and it is good kit, I don't dislike it, I have just always found something to meet my needs better at the same or lesser price.


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2013)

Doc333 said:


> I've watched this post develop all week, and can't believe something so minor can cause some people so many problems. I'm new to this site and one thing I discovered early on was the amount of friendliness, good natured banter, great helpful advice etc. Thats until a thread like this seems to make some people so irate ....
> 
> My take for what it's worth, is that when I played football I had the best boots I could afford. When I did a lot of camping and high alpine walking, I had the best performance equipment I could get my hands on, and Berghuas wasn't on that list because their gortex wasn't good enough. My clothing in those days was Lowe Alpine, Think Pink, Marmott, Columbia etc, etc, etc. When I started playing golf I had the best equipment I could afford and today use Miura Japanes forged irons. Had them for years and will never have to replace them unlike many golfers who change equipment every couple of years.
> 
> I was recently given 2 Rapha winter base layers, and I have to say that these are better made, exremeley comfortabe, great fitting tops, but they actually do work better than any other base player I've had in the past. I checked into Rapha because I had never heard of them before, and the stuff looks pricey but by all accounts the stuff is well made and long lasting. I have not read many bad reviews about their products from people who have bought them?


muira forged irons - nice clubs - being a qualified club builder i get were your coming from with those clubs, top quality forgings indeed.


----------



## Doc333 (18 Dec 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Aye and it probably is, but technology wise, they don't appear to be on the cutting edge, whereas other brands running at similar price points are! It tends to be on this count that I have not yet bought anything made by Rapha.
> 
> Other people see things differently, they can do as they wish. I know people who like Rapha kit, and it is good kit, I don't dislike it, I have just always found something to meet my needs better at the same or lesser price.


 
I think that about sums everything up.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> *and i'm not ridiculing them for thinking that in the same way as they ridicule the ones who purchase said items.*
> 
> the thing is User i have an open mind to purchases - theres a lot on here that don't and think that only their opinion counts - i've seen so many threads on here about buying the best you can afford, buy cheap buy twice etc etc etc and thats from the same people that ridicule others for buying expensive gear......
> 
> so which side of the fence do these people fall - buy cheap buy twice or don't buy expensive gear cause we think its daft...............



Please point out those that are ridiculing the ones that purchase said items and the particular posts-cos there aint any fella.


----------



## jay clock (18 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Some people have a natural aversion to Aldi and Lidl.


I just spent £500 in Aldi..................
...........
on Champagne for my wedding


----------



## 400bhp (18 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2828253, member: 45"]I have two "buy cheap buy twice" Aldi base layers that are still going strong after about nine years.[/quote]

I got 3 of the stretchy base layers this year and they are great. Can get away with 2, perhaps 3 days commutes before they need washing.


----------



## Dusty Bin (18 Dec 2013)

I have six of the Aldi base layers - they are the only base layers I use. I don't need six, I just tend to buy another whenever they come out...


----------



## 400bhp (18 Dec 2013)

Just for some balance - I bought 2 Helly Hansen base layers and they are w_ank.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Dec 2013)




----------



## potsy (18 Dec 2013)




----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2013)

Enough of the personal digs. Keep to the topic being discussed.


----------



## Llan Giant (18 Dec 2013)

Hey guys, thanks for all the comments. regarding the Rapha issue, when I ordered it it said that it would take longer than normal delivery. Only after order did it say December in the confirmation. it also said that you could not cancel the order as it was specially ordered and made! Hey ho, its here now and looks great. I don't wish to be a moaner, may be I am expecting too much. I do own a Defy Advanced SL and love it, especially now it has been repaired. It rides like a different bike, there must have been an issue from new. I have a pair of Aldi winter gloves and they are great, may be Rapha made and Aldi badged lol!


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2013)

Llan Giant said:


> Hey guys, thanks for all the comments. regarding the Rapha issue, when I ordered it it said that it would take longer than normal delivery. Only after order did it say December in the confirmation. it also said that you could not cancel the order as it was specially ordered and made! Hey ho, its here now and looks great. I don't wish to be a moaner, may be I am expecting too much. I do own a Defy Advanced SL and love it, especially now it has been repaired. It rides like a different bike, there must have been an issue from new. I have a pair of Aldi winter gloves and they are great, may be Rapha made and Aldi badged lol!


as i said in my first post - i ordered the same jersey and it definatley stated in the description that the jersey would be delivered in the first week of december. But your right the jersey is very nice and very well made indeed.


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2013)

@Llan Giant 

From the rapha website

Rapha Personalised Team Sky Replica Jerseys

With Sir Bradley Wiggins taking the Tour of Britain by storm and due to popular demand, Rapha are offering another limited run of Personalised Team Sky Replica Jerseys. A stylish and comfortable jersey bearing the famous Team Sky livery, the custom version allows you to add both your name and national flag on the side panels for a unique finish. The jerseys make a perfect gift, so order now and delivery will be in December.


----------



## amaferanga (19 Dec 2013)

Oh dear, personalised Sky jerseys.


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2013)

amaferanga said:


> Oh dear, personalised Sky jerseys.


Its just the same as people getting personalised football and rugby jersey to support their favourite teams.

Im opened minded about these things, obviously some aren't.


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2828939, member: 45"]I've seen lots of children with their own name on premiership football shirts, but not really noticed men doing it.[/quote]
Watch it in tv and then tell me you havent seen it

Oh look its dusty bin and potsy again liking a reply.


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2829023, member: 45"]Watch what?[/quote]
fottball, rugby etc - loads of people of the adult variety wearing the jersey of their favourite teams with names on the back

but i'm out of this conversation - if you don't like it - hit the ignore button


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> small minded - I'm not the one with my own name on a Sky jersey..


thats nothing to do with being small minded - its do with having an ego and arrogance the size of The Thames


----------



## 400bhp (19 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2829059, member: 45"]Grown men with their own names on the back of football shirts? I suppose it's more likely to happen at matches, but its likely to bring a different response there than on the High St.[/quote]

I have seen some - usually found with a mouthfull of pie and a rather rotund shape.


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2013)

400bhp said:


> Says the man with 2 Rahpa tops that throws his dummy out when somneone dares question the purchase.


The quote is about me BHP no one else - and who said i had 2 rapha jerseys, i believe i said that i had spent circa 1k on rapha items - thats a little more than 2 jerseys

and no dummys were thrown from my pram, and no PM's were publicly posted. Enjoy your Xmas


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2829059, member: 45"]Grown men with their own names on the back of football shirts? I suppose it's more likely to happen at matches, but its likely to bring a different response there than on the High St.[/quote]
i wouldn't wear a cycling jersey on the high st, in the same way as other sports fans would their jersey.

Have a nice xmas User


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2013)

C'mon guys enough.....I am going to say once more, no more personal tit tat or thread bans will ensue.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2013)

Personalised Sky jersey's.
Well all I am going to say that if you wear one of those then you must have a very thick skin.

People who wear replica football jerseys do not (or very rarely) have their own names printed on the back.


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Personalised Sky jersey's.
> Well all I am going to say that if you wear one of those then you must have a very thick skin.
> 
> People who wear replica football jerseys do not (or very rarely) have their own names printed on the back.


Like a rhino @ianrauk


----------



## potsy (19 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Personalised Sky jersey's.
> Well all I am going to say that if you wear one of those then you must have a very thick skin.
> 
> People who wear replica football jerseys do not (or very rarely) have their own names printed on the back.


You also need a thick skin to wear a replica top if you support a team as bad as mine pie in hand or not


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> You also need a thick skin to wear a replica top if you support a team as bad as mine pie in hand or not




You're team are so bad Potsy that I have even forgotten the name of them*


*Stockport isn't it?


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> You also need a thick skin to wear a replica top if you support a team as bad as mine pie in hand or not


not a spurs fan i hope potsy


----------



## potsy (19 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> not a spurs fan i hope potsy


If only


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> If only


as long as its not Manchester United then thats ok - cause as we all know in the eyes of their fans football was invented in 1992


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2829121, member: 45"]The difference is (and note that I'm talking generally and not making it personal to you) that cyclists wear jerseys when they're out riding. Not in a stadium, but down the High St. And so they're not part of that group which is seen differently. I've seen Bibendum chasing cyclists up a mountain on the Tour and not thought it out of place, but he'd get a few second looks walking through town.[/quote]
I get you point - i have only just received my personalised jersey and as yet it hasn't been worn. But it will be worn in winter months ( as its a winter jersey) for my commutes to and from work and on solo training rides.

The difference with me is, i can do a solo training ride of circa 50miles and not see another cyclist also the name isn't blazed accross the back of the jersey as people may think - its pretty discreet down the sides. so unless you pull up right beside me, it wouldn't really be seen. Would i wear it on club rides, no as i would wear club kit for that.

i also don't question other peoples purchases as they have the right to purchase what they desire, as its their money to do with as they so wish. but for some reason people take it personally when others purchase things they don't like or desire themselves.


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2829138, member: 45"]To be honest I'm not competely clear what the issue is. I've got two Cyclechat jerseys and would happily stick my username on those. But I'd feel to awkward personally to iron my own name onto a Tour team jersey.

Each to their own I suppose.[/quote]
see above edited post


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> as long as its not Manchester United then thats ok - cause as we all know in the eyes of their fans football was invented in 1992


Oi watch it.  Sir Matt Busby, George Best, Duncan Edwards, Bobby Charlton, Newton Heath. We have got plenty of history.
Who do you support, Cardiff City?


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Oi watch it.  Sir Matt Busby, George Best, Duncan Edwards, Bobby Charlton, Newton Heath. We have got plenty of history.
> Who do you support, Cardiff City?


I have better taste than that @Hacienda71 
Dalglish, rush, fowler, souness, 5 big ears in the cabinet and 2nd in the prem


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> I have better taste than that @Hacienda71
> Dalglish, rush, fowler, souness, 5 big ears in the cabinet and 2nd in the prem


Are you a scouser then, or did you support them because they were doing well when you were a kid? 
How many league titles and FA cups?


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Are you a scouser then, or did you support them because they were doing well when you were a kid?
> How many league titles and FA cups?


im not a scouser and they were the first club i ever seen live and followed them ever since

i think we have 41 trophies in our cabinet compared to your 39 - so we are still the most coverted team in english football


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Dec 2013)

Gary Kemp only wear Rapha, enough said Castelli all the way


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Dec 2013)

42 @jowwy I think you will find or are you ignoring the Intercontinental Cup and the Club World Cup, oh and I haven't even thought about the Charity Shield.  Interesting when I go to Brazil which is pretty often ask any one in the street about British football and without prompting the answer is Manchester United.


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2013)

not according to this @Hacienda71 liverpool have also won 3 european super cups that arent on the list cause they are classed as one off games - so that would make it 44 for liverpool


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> 42 @jowwy I think you will find or are you ignoring the Intercontinental Cup and the Club World Cup, oh and I haven't even thought about the Charity Shield.  Interesting when I go to Brazil which is pretty often ask any one in the street about British football and without prompting the answer is Manchester United.


thats only because they are the current champions - if you went there 20years ago, they wouldn't have even known who manchester united was 

but thats for another conversation entirely


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Dec 2013)

That doesn't show World Club trophies of which Liverpool have errrrr none......

It is not far short of twenty years since I started going to Brazil. Older people there referring to Bobby Charlton and George Best ain't anything to do with United's recent success.


----------



## Llan Giant (21 Dec 2013)

Llan Giant said:


> Hey guys, thanks for all the comments. regarding the Rapha issue, when I ordered it it said that it would take longer than normal delivery. Only after order did it say December in the confirmation. it also said that you could not cancel the order as it was specially ordered and made! Hey ho, its here now and looks great. I don't wish to be a moaner, may be I am expecting too much. I do own a Defy Advanced SL and love it, especially now it has been repaired. It rides like a different bike, there must have been an issue from new. I have a pair of Aldi winter gloves and they are great, may be Rapha made and Aldi badged lol!


ok guys, point taken, I must have missed the December bit. Anyway, as you said jowwy, it is a nice shirt and a good one for my boxing day ride! Interesting threads though. I really like Rapha stuff but this opinion is clearly not everyone's opinion.


----------



## jowwy (21 Dec 2013)

Llan Giant said:


> ok guys, point taken, I must have missed the December bit. Anyway, as you said jowwy, it is a nice shirt and a good one for my boxing day ride! Interesting threads though. I really like Rapha stuff but this opinion is clearly not everyone's opinion.


Just remember the 3 rules of cycle chat

Rule 1: enjoy cycling

Rule 2: never admit to liking or purchasing rapha clothing 

Rule 3: enjoy cycling.


----------



## potsy (21 Dec 2013)

Not too impressed with my latest Rapha purchase, waterproof bag, cost me £20 on Ebay hope I've not been done


----------



## Peteaud (21 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> Not too impressed with my latest Rapha purchase, waterproof bag, cost me £20 on Ebay hope I've not been done
> View attachment 34682



£20, it will be a fake for that, propa ones go for £60 minimum.


----------



## jowwy (21 Dec 2013)

Peteaud said:


> £20, it will be a fake for that, propa ones go for £60 minimum.


£60 in the sale maybe


----------



## Cycleops (21 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> Just remember the 3 rules of cycle chat
> 
> Rule 1: enjoy cycling
> 
> ...



Rule 4: Don't go on about football.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Dec 2013)

Rule 5: don't expect everyone to agree with you, be that what you have bought or your opinion on stuff.


----------



## Spinney (21 Dec 2013)

*Mod message: *some off-topic posts have been deleted.
Please try to stick to the subject
(which is not football....!)


----------



## 400bhp (21 Dec 2013)

Rule 6: overzealous mods.


----------



## Spinney (21 Dec 2013)

Tough!


----------



## potsy (21 Dec 2013)

Spinney said:


> Tough!




Somebody has to keep you lot on your toes


----------



## Llan Giant (22 Dec 2013)

he he, love it!


----------



## Peteaud (22 Dec 2013)

Llan Giant said:


> he he, love it!



What Rapha gear? Its overpriced ta......oh wait better not start that again or there will be fisticuffs


----------



## jowwy (22 Dec 2013)

Peteaud said:


> What Rapha gear? Its overpriced ta......oh wait better not start that again or there will be fisticuffs


Said nobody that owns rapha gear


----------



## Dusty Bin (22 Dec 2013)

Peteaud said:


> What Rapha gear? Its overpriced ta......oh wait better not start that again or there will be fisticuffs



Careful Pete, you will be hunted down by the executive branch of the PGEC*... 

(*Portly Gentlemen in Expensive Clothing)


----------



## jowwy (22 Dec 2013)

amaferanga said:


> Do you only wear Rapha and pro kit because you crave attention?


No i also wear castelli, dhb, altura, sportful. I own sky/rapha kit as i am fan of the team in the same way people buy replica footy, rugby, cricket, baseball kit etc. Im not harming anyone while wearing it, just enjoying my choice of sport and equipment, the same as everyone else.


----------



## Peteaud (22 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> No i also wear castelli, dhb, altura, sportful. I own sky/rapha kit as i am fan of the team in the same way people buy replica footy, rugby, cricket, baseball kit etc. Im not harming anyone while wearing it, just enjoying my choice of sport and equipment, the same as everyone else.



In all fairness Jowwy (and all p1sstaking aside) you are entitled to wear what the hell you like, its your choice, and it would be a sad world if we all wore the same identikit. Rapha kit isnt for me, i could not bring myself to spend that much, but its your money, you can spend it on what you want. I have an expensive "summer" bike, some think thats stupid, but again, my cash, my choice.


----------



## jowwy (22 Dec 2013)

Peteaud said:


> In all fairness Jowwy (and all p1sstaking aside) you are entitled to wear what the hell you like, its your choice, and it would be a sad world if we all wore the same identikit. Rapha kit isnt for me, i could not bring myself to spend that much, but its your money, you can spend it on what you want. I have an expensive "summer" bike, some think thats stupid, but again, my cash, my choice.


Some people would say my bike and wheel choice is over indulgant too. But then so are ferrari's, aston martin and maclaren mercedes, but people buy them cause its what they want.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Careful Pete, you will be hunted down by the executive branch of the PGEC*...
> 
> (*Portly Gentlemen in Expensive Clothing)


AKA The Rapha Inquisition


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> Some people would say my bike and wheel choice is over indulgant too. But then so are ferrari's, aston martin and maclaren mercedes, but people buy them cause its what they want.



Never over indulgent, how on earth is one expected to travel, please we cannot all use cycles as there is not enough room on the paths.


----------



## jowwy (22 Dec 2013)

screenman said:


> Never over indulgent, how on earth is one expected to travel, please we cannot all use cycles as there is not enough room on the paths.


one is expected to travel by austin alegro only if a cycle is unavailable for use


----------



## Cycleops (22 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> one is expected to travel by austin alegro only if a cycle is unavailable for use



If only you can find one that is still running!


----------



## jowwy (22 Dec 2013)

Cycleops said:


> If only you can find one that is still running!


http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/list/3/allegro/

how many would you like


----------



## Cycleops (22 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/list/3/allegro/
> 
> how many would you like



Amazing. Thanks for that. The fact they seem to have very low mileages is strange. I remember my uncle bought one from new when they were almost giving them away. He had I think three gearboxes replaced under warranty before giving up.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> Some people would say my bike and wheel choice is over indulgant too. But then so are ferrari's, aston martin and maclaren mercedes, but people buy them cause its what they want.



I'm keeping the hell out of this thread if that stick is being waved around.


----------



## jowwy (23 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I'm keeping the hell out of this thread if that stick is being waved around.


but your bikes are works of art, even though they are plastic


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jan 2014)

Having now tried Rapha shorts, I will say this, even a pair of womens (found myself with all my kit bar a pair of shorts and with only female shorts available for a lend, I wasn't being picky) Rapha bib shorts fit better than most mid range mens kit!


----------



## jowwy (7 Jan 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Having now tried Rapha shorts, I will say this, even a pair of womens (found myself with all my kit bar a pair of shorts and with only female shorts available for a lend, I wasn't being picky) Rapha bib shorts fit better than most mid range mens kit!


come to the darkside rob3rt


----------



## binsted (7 Jan 2014)

I like Rapha kit, really well made and I guess it must be popular as every time I look for an item the size and colour I like is out of stock.


----------



## Leodis (1 Oct 2014)

Not really worn Rapha kit but its just some Rapha wearing people that are total nobs who think they are all that because they wear Rapha. I had one goon who at a club social decided to start slagging off the team kit and then basically calling anyone who wears club kit cheap below him, he got a bit of a shock when someone didnt sit back and ignore him and his ramblings over his "quality" Rahpa kit. 

btw I dropped him on the climb, Rapha didnt help him on that one.


----------



## outlash (1 Oct 2014)

I'm impressed that you've dug up a thread from the beginning of the year for a rant.



Leodis said:


> Not really worn Rapha kit but its just some people that are total nobs



FTFY.


Tony.


----------



## Leodis (1 Oct 2014)

outlash said:


> I'm impressed that you've dug up a thread from the beginning of the year for a rant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was right first time thanks.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Some people have a natural aversion to Aldi and Lidl.




Yes but there is a middle ground out there.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Oct 2014)

Dusty Bin said:


> There's a huge area of 'middle ground' in between Aldi/Lidl and Rapha - that's where the sensible money usually goes. A grand in five months on cycling clothes - I don't think I've spent a grand in 20 years....


 

Damn! I've just seen your post,you beat me to it!


----------

